# Pat Burns Retriever Seminar Coming to Michigan in June



## Jim Trotter (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Burns & Andy Attar present "Advanced Retriever Training Seminar" at Omega Farms in Williamston,MI
To be held June 25,26 and 27th,2010. Pat has been a professional dog trainer for 25 years. After getting his professional start with Mike Lardy in the mid-80s,Pat went on to establish his own training business,Esprit Kennels where he personally trained 50 Field Champoins and handled 13 National finalists. Recently, he returned to Handjem Retievers.
This seminar will be offered to the first 10 handlers with their dogs, and is unlimited in observers for the entire 3 days. For costs and further information on this seminar, please contact. Jim Trotter 517-339-3986 or [email protected] YOU CAN NOW ENTER THIS SEMINAR USING ENTRY EXPRESS.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Jim count me in. I am looking foreward to the seminar.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking foreward to seeing everyone.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Jim Trotter (Mar 9, 2007)

You can now enter this event using Entry Express!


----------



## Jim Trotter (Mar 9, 2007)

Andy Attar will be joining Pat Burns to help put on this seminar.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone who has an opportunity to go to this really should make an effort!! I was at the Lardy/Voigt/Burns/Voigt workshop in Feb and can't say enough about both watching Pat train and handle the dogs, as well as how he interacted with handlers. Amazing how can he can read a dog and make suggestions for that dog based on individual needs.

GREAT opportunity!!

M


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Anyone who has an opportunity to go to this really should make an effort!! I was at the Lardy/Voigt/Burns/Voigt workshop in Feb and can't say enough about both watching Pat train and handle the dogs, as well as how he interacted with handlers. Amazing how can he can read a dog and make suggestions for that dog based on individual needs.
> 
> GREAT opportunity!!
> 
> M


And, Pat Burns and Andy Attar grew up together (really- stole each others crayons, etc). At Autumn Run, we had the pleasure of having Pat Burns around part time before he joined Handjem full time. The two of them together are awesome.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Already signed up as a handler and really looking forward to it!


----------



## Jim Trotter (Mar 9, 2007)

We have openings for 3 dog/handler teams at this time. The entries will close on June 10th.
Also, Hebs Inn in Perry, Mi.(517-625-7500) will give discounts to people attending the seminar.

If you have any questions please call 517-339-3986.

Jim Trotter


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in and hope to get better at handling and learn more about training. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jim Trotter (Mar 9, 2007)

We have one spot open for a dog handler team at this time. Observer spots still open also. Questions call 517-339-3986 or 517-599-4287.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

What a incredible opportunity here, wish I was in the area.

Pat's vast knowledge and experience is second to none. 

He's also one heck of a nice guy too!


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

Sent in my registration form Jim. Looking forward to it!


----------

